# RIP elliott smith



## dam612 (Oct 23, 2011)

Idk if it has been posted here yet but elliot smith died friday, from the looks of it he might have offed himself with what looked to be a self inflicted knife wound. Loved his music he will be missed.
[video=youtube;kDMeEtUCq54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDMeEtUCq54[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought that guy had been dead for years... Maybe I've got the wrong guy


----------



## Steve French (Oct 23, 2011)

*Steven Paul* "*Elliott*" *Smith* (August 6, 1969 &#8211; October 21, 2003) was an American singer-songwriter and musician.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

Steve French said:


> *Steven Paul* "*Elliott*" *Smith* (August 6, 1969 &#8211; October 21, 2003) was an American singer-songwriter and musician.


 yah, i was just looking it up and he died in 03, but thanks for the news flash, lol..


----------



## ohmy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think some of that video was shot not far from my house....weird shit...


----------



## dam612 (Oct 23, 2011)

lmao i guess i shoulda looked at the date of the article i was reading.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 23, 2011)

who is he?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 23, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> who is he?


dead now lol


----------



## Vapor Nation (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like the song Needle in the Hay that was featured in the film The Royal Tenenbaums. Besides that one song, I am largely unfamiliar with most of Elliott Smith's work. I do remember this story from back in the day... it may be old news, but it's good to never forget.


----------



## entz (Oct 26, 2011)

"trying to occupy space, what a fucking joke."
sends me into withdrawals, but the emotion in his music is so beautiful it is worth it
aaand now i wanna get high :/


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought I CD of his after hearing "Son of Sam" and really liked the whole thing. That was pretty shortly before he died. had a piano based Beatle-ish sound


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't believe in a community full of stoners that nobody has mentioned Elliott Smith since 2011, and even that is just a messed up announcement of his death!


----------

